# U S A Bassin Kentucky Lake



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Day 1 Practice

Weather Not Bad Cool Morning With Some Clouds. Water Temperature About 73 Degrees. Water Clarity Is About The Same As Last Year About 2 Feet In Most Areas. Winds Are Moderate On Main Lake With Rollers Of About 1-1/2 - 2 Feet. Fishing Started Slow But By End Of Day Had Boated Approx 7 Fish Measuring Between 14-1/2 And 14-7/8. Also 4 Keepers. Fish Were Coming Mostly On Top Water But Some On Spinnerbaits, Tubes And Crankbaits. Overall A Good Day On The Water......

After Getting Off Water Heard About An Accident That Occurred Down By Jonathan Creek. Boat Hit A Stump Head On Imbedding The Stump In The Lower Unit And Flipping The Motor Off The Boat And It Landed In The Drivers Seat. The Cowling Came Off The Engine And The Fly Wheel Landed On The Driver's Arm Basically Tearing It To Shreds. He Was Flown Out By Helicopter. The Passenger Escaped Unhurt. Found Out Later That He Was With Usa Bassin And Was There Practicing. We Took A Collection Up For Him On Friday Night At Registration.

Gotta Be Careful Down Here......


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

After A Very Large Storm Overnight, Winds Have Picked Up And 2-3 Ft Rollers Are Present On Main Lake. Water Is Becoming Stained In Coves With Temp Still Aorund 73. Fishing Was Slower Than Thursday But Still Picking Up Some Nice Fish. Father-in-law Boated Nice Smallmouth About 15-1/2. This Fish Came About 5 Minutes After An Hour Long Storm In Which It Rained The Hardest I Think I Have Ever Witnessed For That Extended Period Of Time. Found Out Later That Storm Had Produced Tornado Damage Just Northwest Of The Lake. We Took Shelter Under An Empty Boat Slip. 

As I'm Writing This We Are Getting Hit With Another Severe Storm With Torrential Downpour. Needless. To Say It Should Be An Adventure Tomorrow As It Will Probably Rain Most Of The Night And Into The Early Morning As The Weather Forecast Is For 90% Chance Of T-storms Through 8am. 

Have To Get Some Sleep, Wish Us Luck.... :d :b :b :b


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Cancelled Due To Weather, 9 Hours Tomorrow.....


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the guy that got hurt that lake can be dangorus from what i have heard. I will be there next sat sept 30th to oct 7th for the midwest sportsman national classic.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Bandit ! Im rootin for you guys . I am always sorry to hear about anyones misfortunem down there . The lake can be extreemly dangerous on that west side . To anyone going down during the fall months , please use some extra caution when running anywhere . I have saw many choppers flying around to pick people up . I came close to haveing a similar accident last year while my partner and I were there . Luckily , I just messed up the boat and not us . Cant wait until Saturday !


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Will Give It All We Got Tomorrow But It Is Going To Be Tough, Any Cove That Has A Main Creek Channel Is Mud. Where You Told Me To Fish Last Year And Where I Got Most Of My Fish On Thursday Is Up 3 Feet Plus From Thursday With Debris Floating All Over The Place And Visibilty Of About 3 Inches, So Needless To Say I Probably Won't Go There. LOCAL RAIN TOTALS SINCE THURSDAY NIGHT RANGE FROM 12-18 INCHES. IT'S PRETTY WELL A MESS DOWN HERE.

Anyone From Your Circuit Who Has Not Been Here Really Need To Make Sure They Understand The Channel Markers, I Hit Bottom Once On Thursday And Was Stuck In Less Than 1 Foot Of Water Near The Island At Jonathan Creek For About 30 Minutes. If They See Water That Looks Smooth It Is Probably Shallow And Full Of Grass. I Don't Remember The Grass Being So Thick Last Year And It Is Everywhere. 

Good Luck To All Of You And Please Be Careful. Will Let You Know How It Goes Tomorrow.....


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

GRASS ! I sure hope I can find some while we are there next week . Every year that I have been down , the grass has already died off .  Be carefull with the debri . Dont mind the chocolate water , it holds fish even better !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

How did the tourny go Bandit ? I hope you guys took home a new boat !


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, it didn't turn out the way we would have liked, but we did learn a few things. The main lesson of course, IS have a back-up plan. IN other words learn to fish the middle of the lake in the deep stuff and the ledges. 

Sunday morning started off okay with clear skies and hardly any wind (I didn't thnk that happened on this lake) and water temps of about 67 degrees which was 6-7 degrees colder than the 3 days before. The first point we pulled up on, nothing. Went to our next point and in 5 casts had 3 smallies all 14 - 14-1/2. That quick the fish turned off as the wind started to slowly turn to the north and north west and any point or bank fishing was over. Tried to find fish in the middle of the lake to no avail as we had not practiced there, since we were catching fish everywhere else. We saw 2 more fish the entire day but they were also short. So, as I said, backup plan and practice the middle of the lake and the ledges.

Just over 16 lbs. ended up winning the tournament in very difficult conditions and my hat is off to them. 

Good luck to the Midwest guys and please be careful as the lake should be dropping a lot in the next week. When you go down check out the east side of I-65 before you get to Elizabethtown and the creek that runs along it. I would say it was up at least 20 feet. There was a huge amount of debris on the edge of the Interstate but there was crews cleaning it up. Also, when we came home on Monday, you could still see streets under water in Elizabethtown from the expressway.

If any of you are staying at Ken Bar Lodge there is a small lake at the back of the campground there. We asked them if we could fish in it one evening, which they allowed, and between 5 of us we caught 70 bass in about 2-1/2 hours.

Once again GOOD LUCK and BE CAREFUL.....


----------

